# [solved] emerge -uDN world=everything related to hal died

## optiluca

Hi.  I just did a big emerge -uDN world and amongst other things, hal was updated to the latest ~amd64 release (0.5.12_rc1-r6).  After reboot, I have no wireless (wicd), bluetooth (blueman) and keyboard/USB mouse under X (evdev).  My trackpad works, however.  I've had similar issues in the past and usually downgrading hal fixed the issue (and I would usually find that at the next sync the hal release would have been masked by upstream too), but after downgrading to -r4 the issue remains.  I also tried a downgrade to 0.5.11-r9, with no luck.  As I also updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1 I tried running both those and my old kernel but it does not seem to make a difference.

I don't have a clue how to fix this as I think I tried all the obvious solutions, and my system is totally unusable in its current state, so here I am asking for help to the great and wise gentoo community  :Razz: 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## honp

At first you can do revdep-rebuild and the next step try to emerge xorg drivers. qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

----------

## optiluca

Ok so I ran revdep-rebuild and nothing broken was found.  I then rebuilt all drivers as you suggested and after a reboot I can say that the keyboard works.  I also rebuild blueman, and bluetooth seems to also function correctly now.  However, despite the fact I also rebuild wicd, wireless still fails to work... As X is usable now I can easily provide more information in the form of logs/configs, so if you need anything, just ask   :Smile: 

Thanks for your assistance

PS The USB mouse also did not seem to work, but unplugging and replugging it in seems to make it work just fine....   :Confused: 

----------

## honp

So, provide /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after your X starts and maybe lsmod too.

----------

## optiluca

 *honp wrote:*   

> So, provide /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after your X starts and maybe lsmod too.

 

/var/log/messages

[code:1:6d2fca409d]Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer syslog-ng[5731]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.1.4'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 (root@optilaptop-gentoo-acer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Thu Jun 18 00:27:48 CEST 2009

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda7 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bfd74000 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfd74000 - 00000000bfdbf000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfdbf000 - 00000000bfe83000 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfe83000 - 00000000bfebf000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfebf000 - 00000000bfeeb000 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfeeb000 - 00000000bfeff000 (ACPI data)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfeff000 - 00000000bff00000 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bff00000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: starting up with proc fs

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF uncachable

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   0 base 0FFFE0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-protect

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   1 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   2 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   3 base 0BFF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   4 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   5 disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   6 disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   7 disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bff00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  00bfe00000 - 00bff00000 page 4k

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to bff00000 @ 8000-d000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ b000-11000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37f95000 - 37fefa74

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00024 (v02 ACRSYS)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bfefe120 00064 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bfefd000 000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bfeed000 0AAAE (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bfe8f000 00040

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bfefc000 00038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bfefb000 0006C (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bfefa000 0003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 00000000bfef9000 000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000bfef8000 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 00000000bfeec000 00028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfeeb000 00655 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000005fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   bootmap [000000000000c000 -  0000000000033fff] pages 28

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0140000000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 0001b670f8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001b670f8]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #3 [0037f95000 - 0037fefa74]          RAMDISK ==> [0037f95000 - 0037fefa74]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #5 [0001b68000 - 0001b681f0]              BRK ==> [0001b68000 - 0001b681f0]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #6 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   #7 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002b9fffff] on node 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bfd74

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x000bfdbf -> 0x000bfe83

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x000bfebf -> 0x000bfeeb

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x000bfeff -> 0x000bff00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048068

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 103 pages reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3840 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 767645 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bfd74000 - 00000000bfdbf000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bfe83000 - 00000000bfebf000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bfeeb000 - 00000000bfeff000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bff00000 - 00000000c0000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000f8000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fc000000 - 00000000fec00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fed10000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed18000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1a000 - 00000000fed1c000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000fff00000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at c4000000 (gap: c0000000:38000000)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages at ffff880028023000, static data 77344 bytes

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1030045

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x3, cntxt size 0x240

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000000] Detected 1995.225 MHz processor.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] console [tty1] enabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Checking aperture...

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Memory: 4056192k/5242880k available (6150k kernel code, 1050608k absent, 136080k reserved, 2827k data, 736k init)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3990.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=1995225)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.001035] Security Framework initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.001420] SELinux:  Initializing.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.001808] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.002421] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.005709] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.007216] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.007807] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.008009] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.008412] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.009001] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.009381] CPU 0/0x0 -> Node 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.009761] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.010000] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.010381] using mwait in idle threads.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.011010] ACPI: Core revision 20090320

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.029074] Setting APIC routing to flat

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.029901] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.040470] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.041993] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994898)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] CPU 1/0x1 -> Node 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.113532] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.115376] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.116081] Brought up 2 CPUs

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.116985] Total of 2 processors activated (7980.24 BogoMIPS).

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.118011] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6216 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.119018] khelper used greatest stack depth: 5592 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.119411] net_namespace: 1832 bytes

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.120161] regulator: core version 0.5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.120552] Time:  0:22:49  Date: 06/19/09

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.121038] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.121440] ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.122021] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.122413] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in E820

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.126963] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.126982] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.135024] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.137229] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.242574] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.244980] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.269230] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.269614] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.269967] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.503296] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.503688] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.504432] ACPI: No dock devices found.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.504831] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.505050] DMAR: Forcing write-buffer flush capability

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.505483] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.506003] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.506478] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x70e0-0x70ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.506579] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x70c0-0x70df]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.506670] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdb305c00-0xdb305fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.507047] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.507440] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.507866] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdb300000-0xdb303fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.507913] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.508004] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.508447] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.509003] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.509448] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.509840] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.510067] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.510459] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.511068] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.511459] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512075] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x70a0-0x70bf]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512167] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x7080-0x709f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512252] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x7060-0x707f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512347] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x7040-0x705f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512436] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdb305800-0xdb305bff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512496] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.512888] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513195] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x7108-0x710f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513202] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x7114-0x7117]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513208] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x7100-0x7107]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513215] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x7110-0x7113]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513222] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x7020-0x703f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513229] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xdb305000-0xdb3057ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513264] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.513654] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514032] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdb306000-0xdb3060ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514048] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x7000-0x701f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514105] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdb304000-0xdb304fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514228] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2000000-0xd2ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514247] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514266] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514276] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x6000-0x607f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514287] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514397] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514401] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514406] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514454] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514458] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xda300000-0xdb2fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514465] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd3000000-0xd3ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.514569] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd9200000-0xd9201fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.515048] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.515462] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.515929] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.515934] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd9200000-0xda2fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.515941] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd4000000-0xd4ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516009] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd8100000-0xd813ffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516018] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2000-0x207f]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516083] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516475] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516914] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x3fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516918] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd8100000-0xd91fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516925] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd5000000-0xd5ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.516976] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd7000300-0xd70003ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517026] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xffff8000-0xffffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517125] pci 0000:07:00.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd7000200-0xd70002ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517264] pci 0000:07:00.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd7000100-0xd70001ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517403] pci 0000:07:00.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd7000000-0xd70000ff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517545] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517550] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd7000000-0xd80fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517557] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd6000000-0xd6ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.517612] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518039] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518388] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518555] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518683] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518811] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.518942] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP5._PRT]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.535184] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.537016] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.538203] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.539203] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.540782] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.542202] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.543786] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.545094] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.546112] SCSI subsystem initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.546405] libata version 3.00 loaded.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.547035] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.547439] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.548026] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.548414] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.554007] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.554400] NET: Registered protocol family 31

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.554400] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.555003] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.571039] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.571394] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.571775] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.572003] 	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.572393] 	(5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.573002] 	(5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.573393] 	(5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.574002] 	(5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.574393] 	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.574789] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.575019] NetLabel: Initializing

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.575386] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.576001] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.576404] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.576813] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.577582] hpet0: 4 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.582008] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.582970] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.586008] pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.586397] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.699761] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x164e-0x164f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.4 BAR 13 (0x1000-0x1fff), disabling

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.702261] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.702643] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.703035] system 00:01: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.703429] system 00:01: ioport range 0x610-0x610 has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.703821] system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.704214] system 00:01: ioport range 0x810-0x817 has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.704605] system 00:01: ioport range 0x820-0x823 has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.704994] system 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.705387] system 00:01: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.705779] system 00:01: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.706173] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.706565] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.706956] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.707350] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.707742] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.708136] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.708527] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.713607] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xd0000000-0xcfffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.714302] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.714692] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.715083] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.715475] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.716171] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.716561] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.716953] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xda300000-0xdb2fffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.717347] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d3000000-0x000000d3ffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.718041] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.718434] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.718826] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xd9200000-0xda2fffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.719220] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d4000000-0x000000d4ffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.719915] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.720307] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.720699] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xd8100000-0xd91fffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.721090] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d5000000-0x000000d5ffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.721789] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.722181] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.722572] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xd7000000-0xd80fffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.722965] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d6000000-0x000000d6ffffff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.723663] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.724053] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.724446] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.724830] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.725234] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.725626] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.725633] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0001 -> 0003)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.726026] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.726421] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.726429] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.726821] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.726830] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727226] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727234] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727626] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727633] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727638] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727641] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727644] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x6fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727647] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727649] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727652] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727655] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xda300000-0xdb2fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727658] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xd3000000-0xd3ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727661] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727663] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xd9200000-0xda2fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727666] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0xd4000000-0xd4ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727669] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x3fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727672] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 mem: [0xd8100000-0xd91fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727675] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 pref mem [0xd5000000-0xd5ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727678] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727680] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 mem: [0xd7000000-0xd80fffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727683] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 pref mem [0xd6000000-0xd6ffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727686] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727689] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.727720] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.740294] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.742411] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.747573] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.748530] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.748920] TCP reno registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.752269] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.752990] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.760595] Freeing initrd memory: 362k freed

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.761201] Simple Boot Flag value 0x5 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.761592] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.763078] cpu0(4) debug files 119

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.764001] cpu1(4) debug files 119

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.764407] cpu2(4) debug files 3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.764803] cpu3(4) debug files 3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.765745] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.766745] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.767164] type=2000 audit(1245370969.767:1): initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.776028] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.779375] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.779847] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.781719] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.782296] fuse init (API version 7.11)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.782915] msgmni has been set to 7922

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.783421] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.783817] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.784355] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.785048] io scheduler noop registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.785434] io scheduler anticipatory registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer cron[5762]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.785815] io scheduler deadline registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786268] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786667] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f10

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786669] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786689] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0081

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786691] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.786727] pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798152] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0081

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798154] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798174] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0081

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798176] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798195] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798197] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798216] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0081

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798218] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.798246] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809048] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809244] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809255] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809507] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809523] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809791] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.809807] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.810078] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.810094] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.810359] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.810375] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.810626] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.814415] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.814794] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    0.917427] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G98 Board - 05686e90, Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.046186] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.046572] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.055091] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.471913] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.474184] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd1000000, mapped to 0xffffc20005100000, using 7200k, total 14336k

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.474247] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486392] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486587] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486648] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486767] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486841] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.486950] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.487110] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.487218] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.487290] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.736573] acpi device:04: registered as cooling_device0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.736913] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input4

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.736985] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.737784] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfd7dc98 00223 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.738473] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfd7b598 00537 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739181] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739208] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 

----------

## optiluca

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739208] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739218] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739298] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739397] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.739444] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.740128] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfd7ce18 001CF (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.740756] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfd7df18 0008D (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.741671] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.742795] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.743887] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.882409] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.883554] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (51 C)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.884872] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.886161] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.889935] brd: module loaded

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.892236] loop: module loaded

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.893646] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.895121] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.896803] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.898256] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.899811] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.899832] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.901336] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.901382] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.902877] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.904403] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems 

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.905968] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.909169] scsi0 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.910923] scsi1 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.912650] scsi2 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.914351] scsi3 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.915986] scsi4 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.917596] scsi5 : ahci

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.919438] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdb305000 port 0xdb305100 irq 29

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.920935] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdb305000 port 0xdb305180 irq 29

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.922412] ata3: DUMMY

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.923857] ata4: DUMMY

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.925267] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdb305000 port 0xdb305300 irq 29

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.926686] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdb305000 port 0xdb305380 irq 29

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.928081] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 5176 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.929798] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.931147] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.932575] ATL1E 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.933932] ATL1E 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.945392] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.946722] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.948213] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.949654] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.950976] PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.952479] PPP MPPE Compression module registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.953797] NET: Registered protocol family 24

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.955134] PPPoL2TP kernel driver, V1.0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.956480] console [netcon0] enabled

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.957778] netconsole: network logging started

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.959257] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.960560] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.960611] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.961931] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.961936] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.963300] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.963305] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.963367] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.964687] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.964692] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.964719] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.968600] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.969900] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.969902] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.969917] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 21, io mem 0xdb305c00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.971217] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.975090] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.981011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.982325] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.982333] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.983617] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.984900] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.986172] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.987430] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.988746] usb usb1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.988790] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.988793] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.990063] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.990080] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.990123] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.990125] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.990128] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.991374] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992596] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992598] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992600] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992602] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992608] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992611] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992734] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.992801] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 4248 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.994074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.995312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.995316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.996603] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.996672] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.997944] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.997949] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    1.997969] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.001864] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.003146] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.003148] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.003162] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xdb305800

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.004451] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.008326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.014012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.015346] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.015353] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.016642] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.017972] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.019279] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.020616] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.021960] usb usb2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.022009] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.022012] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.023343] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.023360] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.023402] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.023404] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.023406] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.024714] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.025996] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.025998] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.025999] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.026007] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.026012] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.026014] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.026101] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.026219] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.027519] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.027570] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.028983] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.030304] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.030308] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.031649] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.031715] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.033058] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.034352] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.034354] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.034380] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x000070e0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.035696] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.035703] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.037071] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.038381] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.039741] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.041041] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.042453] usb usb3: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.042495] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.042498] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.043797] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.043817] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.043859] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.043861] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.043864] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.045220] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046528] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046530] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046532] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046535] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046540] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046542] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046608] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.046726] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.048042] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.048046] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.049445] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.049506] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.050834] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.052224] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.052227] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.052246] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000070c0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.053586] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.053593] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.054944] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.056261] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.057555] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.058863] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.060196] usb usb4: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.060242] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.060245] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.061546] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.061563] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.061605] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.061607] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.061610] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.062905] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064181] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064183] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064185] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064187] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064192] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064194] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064259] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.064383] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.065677] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.065681] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.067017] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.067083] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.068393] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.069674] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.069676] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.069691] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.069697] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x000070a0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.071036] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.071043] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.072357] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.073675] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.074975] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.076281] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.077615] usb usb5: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.077658] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.077660] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.078945] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.078961] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.079012] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.079015] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.079017] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.080301] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081567] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081569] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081571] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081573] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081578] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081580] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081646] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.081760] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.083087] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.083091] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.084447] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.084509] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.085831] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.087133] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.087135] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.087150] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.087163] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00007080

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.088475] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.088482] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.089778] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.091078] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.092374] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.093674] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.094999] usb usb6: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.095025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.095029] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.095048] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.095050] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.096343] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.096360] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.096401] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.096404] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.096406] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.097688] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098940] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098942] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098944] hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098946] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098950] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.098953] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.099021] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.099136] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.100461] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.100465] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.101810] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.101883] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.103218] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.104525] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.104527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.104542] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.104548] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x00007060

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.105877] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.105884] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.107182] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.108494] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.109799] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.111103] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.112455] usb usb7: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.112496] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.112499] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.113796] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.113816] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.113860] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.113862] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.113864] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.115162] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116437] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116439] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116441] hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116443] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116448] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116450] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116516] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.116626] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.117952] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.117955] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.119315] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.119386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.120729] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.122033] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.122035] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.122062] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x00007040

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.123395] usb usb8: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.123403] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.124698] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.126009] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.127312] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.128628] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.129971] usb usb8: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.129997] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001030 POWER sig=se0 OCC OC

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.130012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.130015] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6: status 0501 change 0001

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.130031] usb usb8: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.130033] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.131331] usb usb8: adding 8-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.131348] usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.131389] hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.131392] hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.131394] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.132684] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133961] hub 8-0:1.0: standalone hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133963] hub 8-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133965] hub 8-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133968] hub 8-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133972] hub 8-0:1.0: local power source is good

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.133975] hub 8-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.134047] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.134227] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.135523] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.136891] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.138213] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.139597] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.141015] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.175580] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.175610] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.215396] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.216725] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.217015] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 1 portsc 0c80,00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.217023] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.218099] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.218104] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.218111] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.218251] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.220052] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.221453] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.222805] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.224191] i2c /dev entries driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.225664] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.227274] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.228777] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.230162] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.235610] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.237102] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.238554] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.239949] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.241372] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.242744] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.244134] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.245561] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.246936] Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.248369] usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.249759] Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.251206] usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.252757] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.254197] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.255921] cpuidle: using governor ladder

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.257791] cpuidle: using governor menu

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.259152] No iBFT detected.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.261587] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.263348] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.264853] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.266239] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.267681] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.269068] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.270750] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.270756] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.271042] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.273058] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.274499] TCP cubic registered

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.275874] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.277577] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.280134] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.281552] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.283628] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.284975] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.13

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.286295] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.287630] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.288966] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.290318] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.291610] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.292933] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.294288] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.295606] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.297175] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.298419] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.299647] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.300902] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.301895] PM: Checking image partition /dev/sda6

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.323512] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.376254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.376259] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.396061] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.398298] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS543232L9A300, FB4OC40C, max UDMA/133

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.399633] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.402610] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.506035] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.506039] usb 1-1: skipped 6 descriptors after interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.506042] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.506045] usb 1-1: skipped 20 descriptors after interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.506785] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.517159] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=064e, idProduct=a117

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.518470] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.519761] usb 1-1: Product: Acer HD Crystal Eye webcam

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.521071] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: SuYin

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.522364] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: CN1014-S36B-OV01-VA-R03.00.00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.523706] usb 1-1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.523775] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.523778] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.525408] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.528293] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.528400] uvcvideo 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.528405] uvcvideo 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.528427] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Acer HD Crystal Eye webcam (064e:a117)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.538666] input: Acer HD Crystal Eye webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input7

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540095] usb 1-1: link qh4-0001/ffff8800bf800140 start 3 [1/0 us]

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540194] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540217] usb 1-1:1.1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540283] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540376] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540382] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0040 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540390] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.540398] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 low speed --> companion

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591064] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591071] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591077] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591088] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 1 portsc 0c80,00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.591093] hub 7-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.592487] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.693051] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0060

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.693063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001030 POWER sig=se0 OCC OC

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.693068] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.694421] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.795032] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.795039] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.795046] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    2.900079] hub 7-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.002041] usb 7-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.180942] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.189937] usb 7-2: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.204049] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.204075] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.204100] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.204125] usb usb8: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.227648] input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.234939] usb 7-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=0030

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.236313] usb 7-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.237677] usb 7-2: Product: USB Mouse

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.239041] usb 7-2: Manufacturer: Lite-On Technology Corp.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.240446] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.242715] usb 7-2: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.242717] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.248944] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.248972] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.249080] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.249082] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.282841] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.283242] input: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input10

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.283417] generic-usb 0003:04CA:0030.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.283491] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.454040] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.738228] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.739901] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54323 FB4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.741692] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.743219] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.744701] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.744729] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.746355]  sda:<5>sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.768140]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    3.809641] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.623059] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.638659] ata2.00: ATAPI: Slimtype DVD A  DS8A2S, 6A11, max UDMA/100

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.655462] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.674991] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype DVD A  DS8A2S    6A11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.686431] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/6x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda pop-up

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.688135] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.689981] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.690108] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701149] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701155] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701158] usb usb4: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701174] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701178] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.701180] usb usb5: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704047] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704055] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704058] usb usb6: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704077] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704083] usb usb8: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704086] usb usb8: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704103] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704109] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.704113] usb usb3: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    4.996047] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.313045] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.325073] PM: Resume from partition 8:6

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.325076] PM: Checking hibernation image.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.325273] PM: Resume from disk failed.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.325298] registered taskstats version 1

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.327133]   Magic number: 13:246:355

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.328750] input event1: hash matches

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.330503] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.332113] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.333931] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.335538] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.337161] md: autorun ...

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.338780] md: ... autorun DONE.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.363154] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.364773] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.366382] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:7.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.368019] Freeing unused kernel memory: 736k freed

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.369827] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8380k

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.704067] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.704078] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    5.704082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    6.739234] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3584 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [    9.394226] udev: starting version 141

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.128866] usb usb3: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.128889] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129006] usb usb4: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129028] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129147] usb usb1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129168] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129211] usb 1-1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129233] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129345] usb 1-1:1.1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129923] usb usb5: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.129944] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130052] usb usb6: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130075] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130194] usb usb7: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130215] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130258] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130280] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130518] usb usb8: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130539] usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130649] usb usb2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.130671] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.278265] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.278268] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.281934] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.281965] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.282093] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.299264] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.299378] usb 1-1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.300992] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.301092] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.302794] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.302897] usb 1-1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.303767] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.303879] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.307410] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.307515] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.311604] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.921595] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   10.921659] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.085908] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.085913] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.344352] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.344373] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.344389] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   11.345605] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:27:42 PDT 2009

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788741] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788745] vboxdrv: Successfully done.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788747] vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788830] VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa089c0a0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788863] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x1b8 offMax=0x1162

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788919] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.788921] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 2.2.4 (interface 0x000a0009).

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.824139] VBoxNetFlt: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0a37be0

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   12.824158] vboxnet0 (): not using net_device_ops yet

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   13.194395] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   14.100568] Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008084k 

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: 4 rules loaded

Jun 19 00:23:06 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

Jun 19 00:23:10 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.127000] tr used greatest stack depth: 3072 bytes left

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873250] usb usb3: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873312] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873588] usb usb4: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873651] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873921] usb usb1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.873979] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.874081] usb 1-1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.874152] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.874482] usb 1-1:1.1: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.876616] usb usb5: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.876674] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.876944] usb usb6: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.877004] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.877285] usb usb7: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.877346] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.877448] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.877506] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.878173] usb usb8: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.878231] usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.878502] usb usb2: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:11 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   21.878558] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:23:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/laptop_mode[5648]: laptop_mode: waiting for hald

Jun 19 00:23:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/local[5651]: local: waiting for hald

Jun 19 00:23:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/xdm[5645]: xdm: waiting for hald

Jun 19 00:23:13 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: client connected from 5962[103:1005]

Jun 19 00:23:13 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.015956] usb usb2: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.015961] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.056663] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.056907] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.080944] usb usb3: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.080948] usb usb3: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.112152] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.112362] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.113923] usb usb4: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.113926] usb usb4: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.145040] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.145346] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.146634] usb usb5: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.146638] usb usb5: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.182025] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.182394] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.184223] usb usb6: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.184227] usb usb6: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.216052] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.216103] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.219141] usb usb8: usb resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.219145] usb usb8: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.251052] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   25.251101] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   26.204042] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   26.204073] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   26.204077] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   26.454029] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   26.454055] usb usb8: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: client connected from 6061[0:0]

Jun 19 00:23:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 19 00:23:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.323438] IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.701187] usb 1-1: unlink qh4-0001/ffff8800bf800140 start 3 [1/0 us]

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.701266] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712170] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712175] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712177] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712242] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712245] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712248] usb usb3: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712274] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712277] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712279] usb usb4: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712304] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712307] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712309] usb usb5: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712335] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712338] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712340] usb usb6: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712365] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712368] usb usb8: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.712370] usb usb8: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:17 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   27.716755] usb 7-2: usb auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: client connected from 6061[0:0]

Jun 19 00:23:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 19 00:23:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.500086] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -279983029 ns)

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701101] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701114] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Jun 

----------

## optiluca

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701118] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: suspend root hub

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701153] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701159] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.701163] usb usb7: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.998096] usb usb7: usb auto-resume

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   30.998104] usb usb7: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.030095] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.030119] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2: status 0307 change 0000

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.030142] usb 7-2: usb auto-resume

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.030153] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.056110] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 0195,01

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.067097] usb 7-2: finish resume

Jun 19 00:23:20 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   31.077160] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:23:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   33.702238] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:23:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   33.706240] usb 7-2: usb auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:26 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   36.701109] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:23:26 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   36.701123] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:23:26 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [   36.701139] usb usb7: suspend_rh

Jun 19 00:24:14 optilaptop-gentoo-acer kdm: :0[6125]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user luca by (uid=0)

Jun 19 00:24:50 optilaptop-gentoo-acer python: hp-systray[6333]: error: option -s not recognized

Jun 19 00:24:59 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6360]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:24:59 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6360]: + /dev/pts/0 luca:root

Jun 19 00:24:59 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6360]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by luca(uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6406]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6406]: + /dev/pts/3 luca:root

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6406]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6406]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6411]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6411]: + /dev/pts/3 luca:root

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6411]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:25:12 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6411]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.266314] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.266319] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: resume root hub

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.286056] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.286075] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.286105] usb 1-1: usb auto-resume

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.286116] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.312238] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.323142] usb 1-1: finish resume

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.324768] usb 1-1: disable remote wakeup, status -32

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.324793] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh ffff8800bf800140 schedule

Jun 19 00:25:16 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  147.324799] usb 1-1: link qh4-0001/ffff8800bf800140 start 3 [1/0 us]

Jun 19 00:25:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  149.705166] usb 1-1: unlink qh4-0001/ffff8800bf800140 start 3 [1/0 us]

Jun 19 00:25:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  149.705255] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:25:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  152.704045] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:25:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  152.704056] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:25:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  152.704059] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: suspend root hub

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.083851] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.367059] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.496760] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.496796] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.496831] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.496850] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Jun 19 00:25:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  155.502990] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Jun 19 00:25:26 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[6456]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Jun 19 00:25:31 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[6552]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has already started, but is inactive

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.099741] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.099775] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.099806] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.099837] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.104975] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.234336] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.234356] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.234375] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  166.234394] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Jun 19 00:25:35 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[6554]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Jun 19 00:26:02 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  193.379727] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

Jun 19 00:26:08 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  199.549753] ATL1E 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun 19 00:26:08 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  199.549925] ATL1E 0000:05:00.0: ATL1E: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer /etc/init.d/net.eth0[7022]: No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: offered 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1

Jun 19 00:26:09 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks

Jun 19 00:26:13 optilaptop-gentoo-acer dhcpcd[7028]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.2 for 259200 seconds

Jun 19 00:26:15 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  205.793553] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

Jun 19 00:26:19 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  210.171009] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Jun 19 00:26:27 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[6360]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jun 19 00:26:43 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7108]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:26:43 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7108]: + /dev/pts/0 luca:root

Jun 19 00:26:43 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7108]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by luca(uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7129]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7129]: + /dev/pts/3 luca:root

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7129]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7129]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7134]: Successful su for root by luca

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7134]: + /dev/pts/3 luca:root

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7134]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jun 19 00:26:58 optilaptop-gentoo-acer su[7134]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.954120] usb usb7: usb resume

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.954128] usb usb7: wakeup_rh

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986127] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986158] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 01a5,01

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986164] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2: status 0303 change 0004

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986204] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986218] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 01a5,01

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986228] usb 7-2: usb wakeup-resume

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.986239] usb 7-2: finish resume

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.997161] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.997173] hub 7-0:1.0: resume on port 2, status 0

Jun 19 00:27:22 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  272.997179] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0303, change 0004, 1.5 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.593158] usb 7-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.593177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.606125] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.625152] usb 7-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.625170] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.651160] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.673224] usb 7-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.673241] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704087] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704106] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704123] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704129] usb 7-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704132] usb 7-2: unregistering device

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704137] usb 7-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.704146] usb 7-2: unregistering interface 7-2:1.0

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.711722] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.711985] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:23 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  273.816168] hub 7-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  274.954045] usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.115217] usb usb2: usb resume

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.115226] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.145123] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 low speed --> companion

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.204053] usb usb7: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.204091] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.204109] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.204122] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.236129] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.247141] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.308145] hub 7-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Jun 19 00:27:24 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.410167] usb 7-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.588125] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.595212] usb 7-2: default language 0x0409

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641201] usb 7-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=0030

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641208] usb 7-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641214] usb 7-2: Product: USB Mouse

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641217] usb 7-2: Manufacturer: Lite-On Technology Corp.

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641333] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641367] usb 7-2: usb_probe_device

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.641386] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.646112] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.646178] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.646229] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.646234] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.680597] input: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input11

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.680702] generic-usb 0003:04CA:0030.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.680754] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.680807] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.680820] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.685720] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.685830] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.719168] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.753510] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:25 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  275.753613] usb 7-2: uevent

Jun 19 00:27:27 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  277.701187] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 19 00:27:27 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  277.701200] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

Jun 19 00:27:27 optilaptop-gentoo-acer [  277.701204] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub[/code]

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.1.901 (1.6.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-5-8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux optilaptop-gentoo-acer 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Jun 18 00:27:48 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 18 June 2009  12:43:50AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 19 00:23:15 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xb20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00006000/128

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:53:29 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Mon May 11 15:33:16 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300M GS (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.4e.00.15

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9300M GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AUO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (111, 114); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "ch"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "de"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.1.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "930"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "ch"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "de"

(EE) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Read error: No such device

(II) config/hal: removing device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

The last section I believe refers to when I manually unplugged and replugged the USB mouse for it to function correctly

lsmod

```
 lsmod                     

Module                  Size  Used by                     

snd_seq_dummy           3292  0                           

snd_seq_oss            31760  0                           

snd_seq_midi_event      7672  1 snd_seq_oss               

snd_seq                57104  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7452  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            41360  0

snd_mixer_oss          16280  1 snd_pcm_oss

vboxnetflt             92908  0

vboxdrv              1690444  1 vboxnetflt

snd_hda_codec_realtek   259772  1

nvidia               8119128  39

snd_hda_intel          28040  5

snd_hda_codec          69224  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8896  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                80640  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              22280  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    66120  19 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7328  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9608  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

iwlagn                 73820  0

```

The driver itself functions correctly I believe, and the issue lays instead in wicd itself..

After starting /etc/init.d/wicd, I try to start wicd-client as a normal user and get

```
wicd-client

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...
```

At this stage I get a window where I'm told to insert my root password, as the program tries to load the wicd server for me (which is what the init script should do...), and more output is generated

```
Connected.

ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.33:/org/wicd/daemon: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.33 was not provided by any .service files

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.33 was not provided by any .service files
```

Also

```
/etc/init.d/wicd stop

wicd            |* Stopping wicd daemon...

wicd            |* start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                [ ok ]
```

Any ideas?

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## honp

Could this help? 

http://www.go2linux.org/ERROR-dbus-proxies-Introspect-error-exception-org-freedesktop-wicd

----------

## optiluca

 *honp wrote:*   

> Could this help? 
> 
> http://www.go2linux.org/ERROR-dbus-proxies-Introspect-error-exception-org-freedesktop-wicd

 

Afraid not  :Sad: 

```
<!-- /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd.conf -->

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

"http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.wicd.daemon"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.wireless"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.wireless"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.wired"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.wired"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.config"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.config"/>

        </policy>

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.wireless"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.wireless"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.wired"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.wired"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon.config"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon.config"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.wicd.daemon"/>

        </policy>

   <!-- This Unix group will have permission to use Wicd's gui -->

        <policy group="users">

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.wicd.daemon"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.wicd.daemon"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>
```

No group netdev is created, and my user is in the users group...   :Confused: 

Thanks anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## baaann

You could try re-emerging wicd's dependencies, in particular I would try dev-python/dbus-python

----------

## optiluca

 *baaann wrote:*   

> You could try re-emerging wicd's dependencies, in particular I would try dev-python/dbus-python

 

No luck, I get exactly the same error after re-emerging deps and wicd.  :Sad: 

----------

## honp

I am just installing wicd, it looks very interesting and i have to thank you that you point me to it:)

----------

## honp

So, installed and it looks great. Yes it works in my notebook and /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd.conf is the same as you post in your post:) 

And have you got dbus started?

----------

## honp

So i tested it a bit and one more advice i can provide:) is start wicd by hand, not using init script.

/usr/sbin/wicd -f -e -o  (as root)

and then try the client.

----------

## optiluca

 *honp wrote:*   

> So i tested it a bit and one more advice i can provide:) is start wicd by hand, not using init script.
> 
> /usr/sbin/wicd -f -e -o  (as root)
> 
> and then try the client.

 

I did that and wicd refused to start, but at least threw out a lot of messages, mentioning a whole load of errors in config files.  So i removed them all and now it starts!!  :Smile:   Now next problem... I start the daemon, open up wicd-client, click on refresh and no networks are found.  In the console I get the following message

```
ESSID : default                                                                                                                                 

Fatal Error: template index file is missing.                                                                                                    

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                              

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/gui.py", line 538, in refresh_networks                                                          

    tempnet = WirelessNetworkEntry(x)                                                                                                           

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/netentry.py", line 780, in __init__                                                             

    self.advanced_dialog = WirelessSettingsDialog(networkID)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/netentry.py", line 308, in __init__

    self.encrypt_types = misc.LoadEncryptionMethods()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/misc.py", line 288, in LoadEncryptionMethods

    raise IOError(e)

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/wicd/encryption/templates/active'
```

The name of my essid is default, so it appears it is found, but something bad happens after that  :Razz: 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

EDIT: Re-emerging wicd after removing the configs fixed what I assume was a file permission issue.  All sorted now  :Smile:  (apart from that minor issue where the usb mouse needs to be unplugged/replugged after a boot/resume from suspend   :Confused:  )

Thanks to all  :Smile: 

----------

## honp

Hi, i am glad that it works for you:)

Maybe you should start next thread with the mouse and resume problem and check that CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is in your kernel, maybe it could be your problem.

----------

